

New Stack Exchange for Webmasters in Beta - dkasper
http://webmasters.stackexchange.com/

======
richardhenry
"Webmasters"? I thought that died six years ago.

------
awongh
am I the only one that hates this design?

~~~
hdctambien
I think this is the design of all the sites while they are in beta. Once the
site survives the public beta it will switch to a design customized for the
site.

~~~
dkasper
Ah that makes sense.

